# 13 months old GSD, got some problems.



## tmy (Jan 22, 2013)

I have a GSD thats now, 13 months old.
I adopted him when he was 9 months from a family that went thru a divorce, and because of several reasons they weren't able to keep the dog.

When i got him he was very scared, insecure, and didnt really listen to anything i said, he also pulled me when i walked him on a leash like i was trying to kill him.

Now he's gotten a lot more calm, leash walking is getting a lot better, he knows several commands, and he is very protective from noise outside the house.

But not everything is getting better.
When i have people over, he jumps on everyone that enters the house and even outside aswell. He will most likely pee inside because he gets overexcited when someone enters the house, If i lock him into a corner in the living room he will whine and try to get past me for a long time before he gives up, and if he does he takes a break for a few minutes and then its on again.
I suppose this behavour is fixed with treats and some training but any advice is highly appriciated.

When we're outside he pulls a lot on the leach when we meet other people, he always tries to get to anyone he sees.

If we meet other dogs he growls, he pulls the leash, and even barks sometimes and he will NOT turn his back on them. If someone with other dogs get close he wont listen to anything of what i say he's all focused on the other dog, then if they get as close as 1-2 meters he usually lays down(he doesn't lower his head and ears are straight forward) then from nothing he snaps. I dont know if he's trying to attack, but it makes me insecure and afraid of being around other dogs with him. I dont know if the growling comes from him being scared or insecure, or just simply because he is agressive.. But i really doubt that he is. He haven't always been like this around other dogs either, he used to have a playmate just when i got him, but he always tried to dominate somehow.

I just find the whole behavour weird, because when we're alone he's really another dog, once theres people or other dogs involved, he just changes a lot.

My questions is how do i handle the problems he's got with other dogs?
There is no trainers in my area and i dont know if i can afford one.
I have been reading a lot about raising, and training GSD's, and im very used to dogs and how i need to behave to be a good leader.

I've tried with treats outside, he wont even pay attention to them if we meet other people or other dogs.

Sorry for my bad english, im from Norway


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'll see if I could give the simple answer.

First off, welcome aboard. Hopefully we can help you.
He's a real nice looking dog, and I'm sure everything will be fine.

I broke it down a bit for you:




tmy said:


> I have a GSD thats now, 13 months old.
> I adopted him when he was 9 months from a family that went thru a divorce, and because of several reasons they weren't able to keep the dog.
> 
> The dog will need to get acclimated. Be patient.
> ...


Good luck.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I don't know. After owning this dog for four months, I would think the bond is at least becoming established. I think my focus would be on training at this point.

These behaviors sound like a dog that has had no training. The pulling on leash, the jumping on people. He is a big dog that is kind of out of control right now.

OP, my advice would be to find a good trainer who has experience with the breed. You might need some basic instruction privately before joining a group class. If your dog is pulling you around and jumping on people, it sounds like you might need more control before adding in the stimulation of other people and dogs. 

Polite social behavior with people and other dogs is something that needs to be taught. Same with appropriate leash skills. I would be willing to bet that his previous family had way too much going on to spend much (if any) time training him. 

Do you own and use a crate at home? Crating him in an out of the way corner of the room when you have guests over might be one way to socialize with friends without having him jumping on people. And in the mean time, work on teaching him the behaviors you do want him to display when visitors are around. 

Finding a good trainer will be your first step. And then working with your dog comes in a close second. He is just behaving in the way he knows at this point. Teach him the skills you want him to have and he will thrive.

Good luck!
Sheilah


----------



## tmy (Jan 22, 2013)

Ok, first of all.. Thanks a bunch for the replies.

He's been improving with people the last weeks, i simply just focus more on what point to reward him, and also i figured that it helps to just totally ignore him instead of struggling with making him behave, because after a little while when he figures he wont get any attention, he gives up 

There's still a lot of practice needed but theres improvement!

With other dogs i havent gotten any further, i suppose the only way to fix this is to just let him meet other dogs when im more comfortable with his behavement outdoor.


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I've been surprised at how much work it has been to socialize Nita with both people and dogs. We have had both of our Samoyed's since they were puppies and they seemed so much easier. 

But the more work we put into Nita the more we get out of her, so I know that it will all pay off


----------

